# To hire a campervan before we go to Australia or when we are there.



## magpie (Aug 26, 2010)

We are going to australia for 7 weeks in October and want to know which is the best way to hire a campervan, is it cheaper or get the best deal to hire before we go or to wait until we are in australia. We are not youngsters we are senior citizens. We have had quotes from various companies but not sure if we would be doing the right thing by booking in advance.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look at some comments I've put in http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/5327-travelling-ea-camper.html
October is generally a quieter month re travelling and so if you wait and book here it's possible you could get some specials.
But being older, you may want to choose to at least mix and match and maybe do some campervan relocations which can mean saving a heap of money and then also use a hire car and motels or caravan park cabins as they can be much more comfortable than campervans.
BIG4 Holiday Parks - Australia , Top Tourist Park a couple of links for info and you'll find many all over Australia with very good facilities.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

*Hiring campervan in October in Australia*

Hi,
I read Wanderer's comments and some great tips about saving with relocation hires.

I agree October can be a quieter month, but it also depends when in October and where you are going. Early october is filled with Australian School holidays, so that could mean that campervan hire might be harder then. Demand is always highest during Australian School holidays.

I hope that helps a little too.

Cheers
Annie


----------



## nancy121 (Aug 3, 2010)

It is better to get it booked in advance so that you don’t get stuck in such a situation that when you arrive there you don’t get a car of your choice. Such situation spoils the whole trip and to avoid this get your car booked in advance through a reliable company which offers everything expected by a tourist.


----------



## magpie (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Have you any idea which company is reliable, we read up on the forums and there are so many different views and so many companies. Would appreciate a recommendation or two from someone.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Despite school holidays being September/October you'll likely not find too great an effect on vehicle hires or accommodation bookings for the only holidays that most families will consider for the kids then will be local school camps or heading north to Queensland for some warmth and people will do that either by flying or their own cars but with very few parents able to have time off, it is not an issue.
Public Holidays and School Terms - australia.gov.au lists dates.

As for vehicles, if you're after a campervan, the big three companies for the larger more expensive vans with toilet/shower aboard are Britz, Apollo and KEA , they being the main ones that relocations will be listed for and you are probably looking at about $200+/day for those depending on size and facilities.
You will want to check any campervan very closely for even slightest scuff marks and dents etc. with some cpmpanies and make sure they're recorded on a pre hire condition report.
I've read of some companies taking something like a $5000 bond via a credit card imprint at time of hire and the major companies will usually ne reputable in regard to cancellation if no damage has been sustained.

If you want to look at car hire prices, have a look at Car Hire | Car Rental & Campervan Hire Australia - DriveNow to get an idea of prices and with car hire, there are just so many companies available, I'd not bother booking ahead.
You may also want to check out your inflight magazine for they'll often have specials listed for flyers and keep your boarding pass as a means of accessing a special/discount but more for cars and not campervans.

If you're prepared to try something smaller/cheaper without toilet/shower and so make use of caravan parks anyway, the Jucy is the smallest but they use newer vehicles which seem to be clean enough and the backpacker ones despite their name look OK too, possibly a branch of Britz.
Another way of getting around the South East corner of Australia you may want to consider is the REX airpass
Products & Promotions : Backpackers , it being extra good value that can get you to many places and then you could hire a car for local driving for a couple of days.


----------

